# Bmw Z4 2.3 2009 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

A nice Bmw Z4 with almost 40000 kms in need of some TLC even if it is from 2009.



















Some bad details from a not so honest dealership...










...to hide a minor front shunt.


















After dismantled it was clear that all had been done to cover a big screw up.


























Some work










Let´s start the detail


















5050



























Trunk




























































Lower side of the trunk




























































Some sanding work










































Zoom MODE


















Sideway


























Door










































Door and fender










































Bonnet


































Motor


















Rimms










Newgrills for a new look

The interior was stained by some red ink










Some 5050


















Leather cleaned and recolored


















Finished interior


















Show off



























































The Z4 shined a lot.






























































































































































Simply amazing outside



































































Regards

Rui


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! You are a master Rui :thumb:

Mind if I ask what actually happened to the car? Was it a screw up at the dealership that they tried to hide prior to selling the car?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> Cracking job there mate :thumb:


*Thank you Mike :thumb:*



L.J. said:


> Absolutely stunning! You are a master Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mind if I ask what actually happened to the car? Was it a screw up at the dealership that they tried to hide prior to selling the car?


*My customer bought the car from a local dealership ( huge one ) and the car was delivered like that....sad but true. 
But right now all is sorted :thumb:*


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Sweet turnaround Rui :buffer: see you soon in Portugal


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

cracking work bud, enjoy the read:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Faysal said:


> Sweet turnaround Rui :buffer: see you soon in Portugal


*Next time bring the DA....:lol::lol::lol:*



Mad Ad said:


> cracking work bud, enjoy the read:thumb:


*Thanks mate :thumb:*


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work. I hope the dealer got both barrels for their ' cover up '


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

President Swirl said:


> Excellent work. I hope the dealer got both barrels for their ' cover up '


Forget it , the client only saw that because i showed him...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Amazing finish:thumb:





jlw41 said:


> Simply stunning :thumb:


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

another great work, the car looks fantastic Rui well done :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fantastic work Rui :thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Great work! Lovely reflections in those final shots.. Good to see it corrected


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

has it had a rear damage too?


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning as ever :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, that finish is amazing. Really outstanding job on z4, :thumb:.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there Rui :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent Finish Rui:thumb::thumb:*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Excellent Finish Rui:thumb::thumb:*


Obrigado Mario :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Obrigado Mario :thumb:


*You are very welcome my friend :thumb:*


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Cracking job mate:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Black.MB said:


> Cracking job mate:thumb:


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very impressive work Rui:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

SimonBash said:


> Very impressive work Rui:thumb:





TopSport+ said:


> Great job:thumb:


You are welcome guys :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing work Rui


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yet another inspirational masterpiece Rui - thanks for sharing! 

Russ.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome like always:thumb:


----------

